
The Art of Failing Upward - DiabloD3
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/06/opinion/sunday/the-art-of-failing-upward.html
======
sharemywin
I don't think "hard failure" is limited to minorities. If you have the right
connections it's easier to get money. Some people can be born with them or
work hard and get into an elite school and get them. or work at a startup and
be introduced to people with money.

